# Another TT owner :-)



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello all, I just got back from picking up my amazing new motor - an 03 plate 225 TT in Avus Silver with red leather seats. I drove all the way back from Derby to Swindon with a huge smile on my face. Was a bit sad to say goodbye to my 6n2 Polo GTi but I'm sure that wont last long!

I will post some pics up tomorrow 

I love it already!!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Great colour combo 8)

Saj


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will defo be joining TTOC. Havent taken any pics myself as have been too busy driving it about but here's the pics from the garage I got it from ......




























People at work said red leather sounded horrible but soon changed their minds when they saw it!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NAFE_P said:


> Thanks everyone, I will defo be joining TTOC.


Top man


----------



## Raffy (Nov 9, 2009)

love the red leather!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to TTF....


----------

